# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Προσπάθεια εξημέρωσης lovebird

## katerina1979

Γεια σας παιδιά,
Είμαι νέα στο forum (βασικά σήμερα γράφτηκα). Μέχρι τώρα διαβάζω από διάφορα sites στο internet αλλά πρώτη φορά δημοσιεύω κάτι.
Η αδελφή μου πριν κάνα μήνα μου έκανε δώρο ένα lovebird από ένα pet shop. Ο τύπος που το είχε μάλλον δεν ήξερε και πολλά από παπαγαλάκια γιατί μου το έφερε σε κλουβί για καναρίνια και δεν μου έδωσε καμιά πληροφορία (ηλικία ή αν έχει ταϊστεί με το χέρι κ.λ.π.). Anyway, χθες αποφάσισα, μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο στο internet, και του πήρα καινούριο κλουβάκι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο, παραλληλόγραμμο (το προηγούμενο ήταν στρογγυλό!!!), με αρκετό ύψος και με παιχνιδάκια μέσα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τόσο καιρό δεν είχα ιδιαίτερα ασχοληθεί μαζί του παρά μόνο κάποιες φορές που του μίλαγα λίγο. Χθές λοιπόν για πρώτη φορά έπρεπε να το πιάσω και να το βάλω στο καινούριο κλουβί  :Confused0007: . Καταλαβαίνετε το σοκ του πουλιού και το δικό μου βέβαια. Πάλευα να το πιάσω και όταν τα κατάφερα και το έβαλα μέσα αυτό στριφογύριζε σαν τρελό στον πάτο του κλουβιού (ένα πράγμα σαν δαιμονισμένο). Τόσο πολύ τρόμαξα που έβαλα τα κλάμματα, νόμιζα ότι θα πέθαινε (είμαι και έγκυος και καταλαβαίνετε, οι ορμόνες στα ύψη ). Τελικά μετά από λίγο συνήλθε, ανέβηκε στην κούνια και αφού εξερεύνησε το κλουβί έκατσε σε ένα κλαδάκι κι έφαγε. 

Και τώρα η ερώτηση: μετά από όλη αυτήν την περιπέτεια θα ήθελα να προσπαθήσω να το κάνω να με συνηθίσει και να είναι φιλικό μαζί μου. Η γνώμη σας είναι ότι πρέπει να δοκιμάσω πρώτα να του δώσω τροφή από το χέρι μου ή να του ανοίξω το κλουβί κατευθείαν και να βγει μόνο του; Ή να περιμένω λίγο καιρό να συνηθίσει το κλουβί; 
Όταν δίνουμε τροφή βάζουμε το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί ή απέξω; Μήλο του είχα βάλει μια φορά μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά δεν το έφαγε. Να του έδινα σπόρους κεχρί με το χέρι;

Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## mitsman

Καλως ηρθες Κατερινα.... με το καλο το μωρο σου πανω απο ολα!

Διαβασε λιγο εδω... νομιζω ειναι οτι καλυτερο για αυτο που ψαχνεις!!! 
*Βήματα εξημέρωσης του παπαγάλου μας*

----------


## katerina1979

Το είχα διαβάσει αλλά επειδή είναι ειδική περίπτωση λόγω του χθεσινού σοκ, πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να περιμένω καμιά βδομάδα; 
Αυτό που λέει ότι "*2.*Προσφέρουμε καθημερινά τη λιχουδιά και πλησιάζουμε το κλουβί(κάγκελα)τόσο όσο εκείνο μας επιτρέπει." και "*1.*Όταν το πουλί έρχεται πλέον στα κάγκελα και τρώει από το χέρι  μας τη λιχουδιά που του δίνουμε και αυτό γίνεται τακτικά,προχωράμε στο  να το ακουμπήσουμε.Το κάνουμε ήρεμα και απαλά." εννοεί με το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί ή απέξω;

----------


## vas

κατερινα πρωτα απ'ολα με το καλο το παιδακι σου :Happy:  με εναν πονο
το πουλακι σου εχει δαχτυλιδι;

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω απο παπαγαλους, σιγουρα τα παιδια που θα το δουν θα σε βοηθησουν τα μεγιστα!!!

Παντως νομιζω οτι εννοει μεσα στο κλουβι αρχικα... εκει ο παπαγαλος νιωθει προστασια μιας και ειναι ο χωρος του και ειναι πιο ανετος και πλησιαζει πιο ευκολα να τσιμπησει την λιχουδια!!
Με καθε επιφυλλαξη!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κατερίνα βάλε το κλουβί σε ένα μέρος στο δωμάτιο με πλάτη στον τοίχο και όχι στη μέση του δωματίου και άσε το πουλάκι να συνηθίσει το νέο του σπίτι για λίγες μέρες.

----------


## katerina1979

> κατερινα πρωτα απ'ολα με το καλο το παιδακι σου με εναν πονο
> το πουλακι σου εχει δαχτυλιδι;


Ναι έχει δαχτυλίδι, αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν έχω καταφέρει να δω τι γράφει γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τον ξαναπιάσω και δεν θέλω να το κάνω άμεσα.

----------


## mitsman

Πανω στο δαστυλιδι θα βρεις χρησιμες πληροφοριες
Οπως το πιο βασικο ετος γεννησης, κωδικο εκτροφεα, χωρα προελευσης!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ναι έχει δαχτυλίδι, αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν έχω καταφέρει να δω τι γράφει γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τον ξαναπιάσω και δεν θέλω να το κάνω άμεσα.


Μπορείς να ζουμάρεις με φωτογραφική μηχανή κάποια στιγμή και να διαβάσουμε τα στοιχεία του δαχτυλιδιού

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αν μας πεις το χρωμα του δαχτυλιδιου λογικα θα ξερουμε την ηλικια του πουλιου.

Η δικια μου εμπειρια ως αρχαριου με αγριο Lovebird,  ειναι για αρκετες μερες να το αφησεις να ηρεμησει και να γνωρισει το χωρο του, να του μιλας οσο περισσοτερο μπορεις με ηρεμη φωνη και να μην κανεις αποτομες κινησεις κοντα του...

----------


## katerina1979

> Μπορείς να ζουμάρεις με φωτογραφική μηχανή κάποια στιγμή και να διαβάσουμε τα στοιχεία του δαχτυλιδιού



Ok θα το προσπαθήσω αν και δεν ξέρω τι θα καταφέρω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κατερίνα θα τα βρούμε όλα μην αγχώνεσαι.Τώρα όπως σου είπα άστο να ηρεμήσει.Τροφή και νεράκι αλλαγή κάθε μέρα και σε λίγες μέρες θα πάμε μαζί πιο κάτω.

----------


## katerina1979

> Κατερίνα θα τα βρούμε όλα μην αγχώνεσαι.Τώρα όπως σου είπα άστο να ηρεμήσει.Τροφή και νεράκι αλλαγή κάθε μέρα και σε λίγες μέρες θα πάμε μαζί πιο κάτω.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στενοχωρήθηκα χθές αρκετά...τώρα βέβαια φαίνεται να έχει ηρεμήσει.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το πουλάκι που έχεις στο αβαταρ είναι;

----------


## katerina1979

Όχι. Αυτό το κατέβασα από το internet. Βέβαια και το δικό μου κάπως έτσι είναι. Θα τον βγάλω καμιά φωτογραφία τις επόμενες μέρες και θα την ανεβάσω να το δείτε.

----------


## zack27

Οπως σου ανεφερε και ο Κωνσταντινος παραπανω αστο να ηρεμησει και να εγκληματιστει...Να του αλλαζεις μονο τροφη και νερακι προς το παρον.Θα δεις οτι και αυτο μονο του θα σου δειξει οτι εχει προσαρμοστει και ετσι θα μπορεσεις να προχωρησεις στο επομενο βημα...

----------


## katerina1979

Λοιπόν τα νέα είναι καλά και κακά. Τα καλά είναι ότι το πουλάκι μάλλον είναι ok στο καινούριο κλουβί του, τρώει, ανεβαίνει στην κούνια και γενικά πάει από κλαδάκι σε κλαδάκι. Τα κακά είναι ότι όσο και να ζούμαρα την φωτογραφική δεν κατάφερα να δω τι γράφει το βραχιολάκι του. Και τώρα να το ξαναβγάλω έξω με τα χέρια μου αποκλείεται γιατί το σοκ είναι πολύ πρόσφατο. Οπότε προς το παρόν δεν μπορώ να δω ηλικία...
Καμιά άλλη ιδέα;

----------


## katerina1979

Α, και αυτό στην φωτογραφία είναι το πουλάκι μου!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Τι χρωμα ειναι το δαχτυλιδι???

----------


## katerina1979

> Τι χρωμα ειναι το δαχτυλιδι???


Τώρα αν σου πω ότι δεν θυμάμαι...νομίζω ροζ αλλά μη λέω βλακείες. Το κοιτάω σήμερα όταν γυρίσω σπίτι και σου λέω. Το χρώμα προσδιορίζει τη χρονιά;

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ναι...

----------


## katerina1979

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο; Πρέπει ο χώρος στον οποίο θα βγάλουμε κάποια στιγμή το πουλάκι για να πετάξει να είναι ο ίδιος με το χώρο στο οποίο βρίσκεται καθημερινά; Γιατί εγώ το έχω στο σαλόνι όπου καθόμαστε τις περισσότερες ώρες. Αλλά το σαλόνι είναι μεγάλο και μάλλον θα χαθεί εκεί μέσα. Και εκτός αυτού έχω και καλές κουρτίνες κ.λ.π. και δεν θέλω να το βγάλω εκεί.

----------


## thanosr

> Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο; Πρέπει ο χώρος στον οποίο θα βγάλουμε κάποια στιγμή το πουλάκι για να πετάξει να είναι ο ίδιος με το χώρο στο οποίο βρίσκεται καθημερινά; Γιατί εγώ το έχω στο σαλόνι όπου καθόμαστε τις περισσότερες ώρες. Αλλά το σαλόνι είναι μεγάλο και μάλλον θα χαθεί εκεί μέσα. Και εκτός αυτού έχω και καλές κουρτίνες κ.λ.π. και δεν θέλω να το βγάλω εκεί.


 Εγω πριν λιγο καιρο που εβγαλα για πρωτη φορα εξω το κοκατιλ μου ημουν σε αλλα δωματιο γιατι και εγω στο σαλονι τον εχω,απλος τον αφησα λιγο να συνηθησει το δωματιο πριν βγει.Α και κατα τη γνωμη μου καλυτερα πριν τον βγαλεις εξω να ανεβαινει στο χερι σου.

----------


## katerina1979

Σε ευχαριστώ. Το έχω υπόψιν μου αυτό. Να δούμε πως θα το καταφέρω! Αφού όποτε πλησιάζω το κλουβί απομακρύνεται.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα...

Ο δικος μου σχεδον 2 μηνες και τιποτα...

----------


## thanosr

> Σε ευχαριστώ. Το έχω υπόψιν μου αυτό. Να δούμε πως θα το καταφέρω! Αφού όποτε πλησιάζω το κλουβί απομακρύνεται.


 Σιγα σιγα θα σε συνηθησει μονο ενα λαθος μην κανεις που εκανα εγω,οταν νομιζεις πως ειναι ωρα να ανεβει στο χερι σου και του το δωσεις μην τραβηχτεις αν σε δαγκωσει γιατι καταλαβαινει οτι φοβασαι και θα το κανει συνεχει.

----------


## katerina1979

> Σιγα σιγα θα σε συνηθησει μονο ενα λαθος μην κανεις που εκανα εγω,οταν νομιζεις πως ειναι ωρα να ανεβει στο χερι σου και του το δωσεις μην τραβηχτεις αν σε δαγκωσει γιατι καταλαβαινει οτι φοβασαι και θα το κανει συνεχει.


Και τι κάνω αν με δαγκώσει;

----------


## thanosr

> Και τι κάνω αν με δαγκώσει;


 Εγω τον αφηνα να με δαγκωνει,σταματουσε γρηγορα και δε με δαγκωνε δυνατα,τωρα αν δεις και δε σταματαει και πονας τραβα το χερι σου.Οσο για τωρα μολις δεις και συνηθιζει βαλε μια καρεκλα σε τετοια αποσταση απο το κλουβι που να μην τρομαζει και κατσε εκει σιγα σιγα να πηγαινεις πιο κοντα,εμενα ετσι με συνηθησε.Μετα βρες μια τροφη που να του αρεσει πολυ και να του την δινεις μεσα απο τα καγκελα,αλλα μην τον ακολουθας με την τροφη,περιμενε να ερθει.Το βασικοτερο ειναι αυτη η τροφη να μην υπαρχει στο φαγητο του.Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## katerina1979

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Θανάση!

----------


## vagelis76

Όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω θα πρέπει να το αφήσεις να συνηθίσει το νέο του κλουβί.Να το κάνει *Δικό* του χώρο που εκεί θα νιώθει ασφάλεια και αυτό θα υπερασπίζεται συνεχώς.Αφού το πουλί αποκτήσει το δικό του σταθερό μέρος-σημείο του δωματίου και συνηθίσει όλα τα αντικείμενα και πως κινούνται άνθρωποι και άλλα ζώα μέσα σε αυτό,θα προχωρήσεις στα επόμενα βήματα.

*Προτείνω όταν φτάσεις στο βήμα...Ανοίγω κλουβί για πτήσεις στο χώρο...να το κάνεις στο δωμάτιο που κατοικεί μόνιμα το πουλάκι.Αυτόν γνωρίζει,θα πετάξει πιο ευχάριστα μέσα σε αυτόν,με λιγότερο στρες και το πιθανότερο είναι να προσγειωθεί επάνω στο κλουβί του.Και όχι σε κουρτινόξυλα ή ψηλά έπιπλα.Αυτό γίνεται γιατί έχει "γνώση" του χώρου και αναγνωρίζει το ασφαλέστερο γι αυτό μέρος,το κλουβί του.

*Αν πάει να σε δαγκώσει ...κρατιέσαι και υπομένεις,δε θα σου κόψει και κομμάτι,μη φοβάσαι. 

Να χαίρεσαι το μικράκι σου και καλή επιτυχία με την εκπαίδευση του μικρού σου.Είναι μαγεία η όλη διαδικασία Κατερίνα,*ζήσε την !!!!!*

----------


## katerina1979

Λοιπόν χθες κατάφερα να βγάλω φωτογραφία το βραχιολάκι. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στη δουλειά μας έχουν κόψει τα sites όπως το photobucket και δεν μπορώ να κάνω Upload τη φωτογραφία. Θα κοιτάξω να την ανεβάσω το απόγευμα από το σπίτι. Το χρώμα του βραχιολιού είναι κάτι σαν πορτοκαλί...Βγάζετε κανένα συμπέρασμα από αυτό;

----------


## mitsman

Αν ειναι πορτοκαλι ειναι του 2010 το πουλακι... αν ειναι χρυσο του 2004!
Ριξε μια ματια εδω... Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά

----------


## katerina1979

Για πορτοκαλί το λες παρά για χρυσό...θα το δείς και πιο σίγουρα από τη φωτογραφία που θα βάλω το απόγευμα. Πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά η αδελφή μου όταν μου το είχε φέρει μου είχε πει ότι είναι λίγων μηνών έως ενός έτους. Στο βραχιόλι φαίνεται και μήνας?

----------


## mitsman

δε φαινεται μηνας.... στο θεμα που σου εδωσα λεει αναλυτικοτατα τι αναγραφει ενα δαχτυλιδι...


*1)* την χρονολογία γέννησης, η οποία εκφράζεται με ένα διψήφιο αριθμό που αντιστοιχεί στο έτος π.χ. 09 για το έτος 2009.

*2)* τα  αρχικά της ομοσπονδίας της χώρας από την  οποία προέρχεται το πουλί π.χ.  ή εοο (ελληνική ορθολογική ομοσπονδία),  για την ελλάδα.

*3)* ο κωδικός του συλλόγου π.χ. για τον  πανελλήνιο σύλλογο εξωτικών & παραδείσιων πτηνών έχει επιλεχθεί το  γράμμα g στον οποίο ανήκει ο εκτροφέας και ακριβώς δίπλα ο αριθμός  μητρώου του εκτροφέα.

*4)* ένα  γράμμα σε λατινική μορφή  που αντιπροσωπεύει το μέγεθος του δακτυλιδιού.

*5)*  ο αύξων αριθμός δακτυλιδιού, που αντιστοιχεί σε καθένα από τα δαχτυλίδια που έχει στην κατοχή του ο εκτροφέας.
αν θυμαμαι καλα αυτα ειναι!!!

----------


## katerina1979

Άρα αν όντως είναι του 2010 σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να εξημερωθεί εύκολα;

----------


## mitsman

Απο παπαγαλους δεν ξερω πολλα!!!
Για να εξημερωσεις ευκολα ενα πουλακι πρεπει να το ταισεις στο χερι οταν ειναι μικρο... οταν αυτο δεν εχει γινει τοτε τα πραγματα δυσκολευουν...
οχι ομως οτι ειναι τιποτα ακατορθωτο!!!
Ειναι θεμα δικο σου αλλα και του πουλιου πολλες φορες ποσο θα εξελιχθει η εξημερωση...
Σωστες κινησεις, πολλη αγαπη, πολλη φροντιδα και αρκετος χρονος, υπομονη και επιμονη, ειμαι σιγουρος πως μπορουν να φερουν τα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα!!!


ΤΡΑΝΤΑΧΤΟ παραδειγμα ο Βαγγελης μας που τα καταφερνει με οτι πουλακι παει στα χερια του και το κανει αρνακι!!!

----------


## katerina1979

> ΤΡΑΝΤΑΧΤΟ παραδειγμα ο Βαγγελης μας που τα καταφερνει με οτι πουλακι παει στα χερια του και το κανει αρνακι!!!



Λες να του το πάω να μου το εξημερώσει;;;  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα χα χα 
Να εισαι σιγουρη πως το εχει....
Παντως εγω νομιζω οτι αν προσπαθησεις και το θες πραγματικα, με την βοηθεια και των παιδιων εδω σταδιο σταδιο.... θα τα καταφερεις μια χαρα και τοτε η χαρα σου θα ειναι απεριγραπτη!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

> Λες να του το πάω να μου το εξημερώσει;;;


Με τα αγαπόπουλα δε το έχω προσπαθήσει ποτέ.Είναι και τσαμπουκάδες....μάλλον θα μαλώνουμε συνέχεια  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy: 

Όπως σου είπε και Ο Δημήτρης,θέλει *Υπομονή* και *επιμονή*....αν αποφασίσεις να το εξημερώσεις θα πρέπει να το συνεχίσεις και να μη κουραστείς να προσπαθείς ποτέ.Πάντα θα πηγαίνεις μισό ή ένα αργό βήμα παραπάνω.*Αρκεί το πουλάκι να σε εμπιστευτεί !!!!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Πως σε εμπιστευεται ενας παπαγαλος????

----------


## katerina1979

> Πως σε εμπιστευεται ενας παπαγαλος????


Έλα μου ντε?!

----------


## kaveiros

Κατερίνα άκου τα παιδιά τι σου λένε και θα τα πάτε μια χαρά. Εμένα με έσωσαν. Πριν κάνα μήνα πήρα το πρώτο παπαγαλάκι budgie, ήταν πολύ ήρεμο αλλά όχι ήμερο. Δεν δέχεται με τίποτα να φάει απ το χέρι μου αλλά 2-3 φορές μ άφησε και τον χαϊδεψα! Τότε αποφάσισα να τον αφήσω να βγει, άφησα την πόρτα ανοιχτή στο κλουβί και βγήκε μετά από 2 μέρες. Όλα τα παράθυρα ήταν καλυμμένα με κουρτίνες ευτυχώς και δε κοπάνησε πουθενά αλλά φαινόταν τρομοκρατημένο. Απο τότε μέχρι σήμερα...έχουμε κάνει πρόοδο, το βράδυ μπαίνει μόνος του στο κλουβί και κοιμάται, είναι πολύ ήρεμος, παίζει συνεχώς με ότι βρει και 2 φορές δέχτηκε να φάει κι απ το χέρι μου. Την θηλύκια μου την πήρα πριν περίπου 17-18 μέρες. Άλλος χαρακτήρας. Απ τη δεύτερη μέρα έτρωγε απ το χέρι, την έβγαλα να πετάξει, που και που προσγειώνεται πάνω μου, τσιρίζει και τραγουδάει όλη μέρα και αμα με δει να κρατάω κεχρί έρχεται σαν τρελή στο χέρι μου να φάει. Τέλος τον ringneck τον έχω 10 μέρες, τον πήρα σε άθλια κατάσταση, υπερβολικά αγριεμένο κτλ. Μ αυτόν το πάω πολύ πιο σιγά! Έκανα ότι μου είπαν εδώ τα παιδιά για κλουβί κτλ και αποδείχτηκαν 100% σοφά τα λόγια τους. Ήδη το πουλί έχει ηρεμήσει. Με βάση λοιπόν τα παραπάνω, και με την μικρή μου πλέον εμπειρία θα σου έλεγα να το πας σιγά σιγά. Δως του 2-3 μέρες να μάθει το νέο κλουβί. Όταν το πλησιάζεις πάντα να του μιλάς με γλυκό ύφος. Όταν θα δεις να αρχίσει να χαλαρώνει μπροστά σου (π.χ να καθαρίζει τα φτερά του, να τρώει ή να κοιμάται) τότε κάνε δοκιμή να του δώσεις να φάει κάτι απ το χέρι σου. Το χέρι σου μέσα στο κλουβί σταθερό και θα το πλησιάσεις σιγά σιγά μέχρι εκεί που σε αφήνει. Για το ταϊσμα στο χέρι σου προτείνω κεχρί!!! Πάρε κεχρί σε ""τσαμπί" και θα με θυμηθείς. Τα δικα μου όλα κάνουν σαν τρελά για κεχρί! 'Αλλο βασικό είναι να σε συνηθίσει πρέπει να σε βλέπει συχνά να είσαι σχετικά κοντά του. Ξεκίνα έτσι και θα δεις σε λίγο καιρό πόσο πιο ήρεμο θα είναι.

----------


## vagelis76

> Πως σε εμπιστευεται ενας παπαγαλος????



Ακολουθώντας τα βήματα που έχουμε προτείνει παραπάνω και στο ανάλογο θέμα...Αν εννοείς πότε....τότε που θα σου δείξει οτι δέχεται τη παρουσία σου χωρίς να φοβάται...τρώει από το χέρι σου...δέχεται κάποια χάδια και το σημαντικότερο ανεβαίνει στο χέρι σου.
Κάθε πουλί είναι διαφορετικό και λαμβάνει διαφορετικά τα ερεθίσματα από το περιβάλλον και εμάς.Θα πρέπει να ακολουθούμε τη φύση του πουλιού και να προχωράμε βάση αυτής,χωρίς να το πιέζουμε ή να προσπαθούμε να την αλλάξουμε από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.Αργότερα με το καιρό και πρόγραμμα μπορούν να γίνουν αλλαγές στη συμπεριφορά του ακολουθώντας πρόγραμμα.

----------


## katerina1979

> Το χέρι σου μέσα στο κλουβί σταθερό και θα το πλησιάσεις σιγά σιγά μέχρι εκεί που σε αφήνει.


Όταν είμαι κοντά είναι ήρεμο γενικά. Δηλαδή και τρώει και ανεβαίνει στα παιχνίδια. Όποτε όμως βάζω το χέρι μέσα π.χ. για να κρεμάσω κάνα παιχνιδάκι, κάνει σαν τρελό και απομακρύνεται! Είσαι σίγουρος ότι πρέπει να το βάλω μέσα;




> Για το ταϊσμα στο χέρι  σου προτείνω κεχρί!!! Πάρε κεχρί σε ""τσαμπί" και θα με θυμηθείς.


Έχω πάρει κεχρί σε σποράκια από το σούπερ μάρκετ γιατί δεν ήξερα για το τσαμπί. Αν κρατάω στο χέρι τα σποράκια λες να έρθει;

----------


## demis

Το χερι καλυτερα να μη το βαλεις απο τωρα μεσα στο κλουβι γιατι ειναι πολυ νωρις. Θα πρεπει πρωτα να εχετε οπτικη επαφη, Μετα να τον μαθεις να τρωει απο το χερι σου εξω απο τα καγγελα κ οταν μαθει καλα θα το βαζεις μεσα στο κλουβι το χερι σου να τον ταιζεις με το χερι.. Εγω παντως το εχω περιπου ενα χρονο τo αρσενικο μου κ μεσα σε 3 μηνες καταφερα να το ταισω απο το χερι μου εξω απο το κλουβι, ακομη ομως δεν εχω καταφερει να τον ταισω μεσα απο το κλουβι. Βεβαια το δικο μου του πηρα κ αγριο θυλικο κ ειμαι τυχερος που παρολου που βλεπει το θυλικο να με τρεμει δεν τον αγριεψε κ ακομη με μπιστευεται ο αρσενικος μου. Βεβαια αυτο ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα! Το δικο μου μπορει να ειναι κ 5 χρονων γι αυτο αργει να μαθει, ποτε δε θα μαθουμε την ηλικεια του.

----------


## kaveiros

Κατερίνα όπως σου είπα αναλόγως τον χαρακτήρα. Αν κάνει σαν τρελό εννοείται πως όχι. Θα του δώσεις χρόνο και θα δοκιμάσεις μετά από καιρό ξανά. Μπορείς να δοκιμάζεις όπως σου είπε ο Θεμιστοκλής, απ έξω το χέρι. Το βασικότερο απ όλα είναι να σε συνηθίσει, με τις μέρες θα καταλάβεις τη διαφορά στη συμπεριφορά του. Σε κάποιους διαβάζω ότι παίρνει 2 και 3 μήνες στα πουλιά τους να αισθανθούν άνετα. Με την πάροδο των ημερών θα δείς ότι θα γίνεται όλο και πιο ήρεμο. Εγώ αυτό βλέπω μέρα με τη μέρα στα δικά μου.

----------


## katerina1979

Αυτό είναι το βραχιολάκι!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

09 δεν γραφει εκει??

Αλλα τοχρωμα δεν ταιριαζει για 2009.

----------


## demis

Εγω που ειχα παρει καποιο παπαγαλακι κ ηταν του 2009 ειχε μοβ δαχτυλιδι...

----------


## vas

> 09 δεν γραφει εκει??
> 
> Αλλα τοχρωμα δεν ταιριαζει για 2009.


που το ειδες βρε θηριο το 09?εγω δε μπορω να βγαλω τιποτα εκτος του 0 χαχαχ
κατερινα μπορεις να δεις το δαχτυλιδι και να γραψεις σε ενα χαρτι τα στοιχεια ετσι ακριβως οπως τα βλεπεις για να βοηθησουμε,γιατι ετσι δεν ειναι ευκολο να καταλαβουμε(ή να καταλαβω,δεν ξερω,θα με τρελανετε εσεις :Evilgrin0013: )

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και εγω το 0 βλεπω καθαρα. Απλα προσπαθω να μαντεψω με τι γραμμα μοιαζει το δευτερο γραμμα με το μικρο κυκλακι που φαινεται...

----------


## katerina1979

> που το ειδες βρε θηριο το 09?εγω δε μπορω να βγαλω τιποτα εκτος του 0 χαχαχ
> κατερινα μπορεις να δεις το δαχτυλιδι και να γραψεις σε ενα χαρτι τα στοιχεια ετσι ακριβως οπως τα βλεπεις για να βοηθησουμε,γιατι ετσι δεν ειναι ευκολο να καταλαβουμε(ή να καταλαβω,δεν ξερω,θα με τρελανετε εσεις)


Θα κάνω ό,τι μπορώ! Από το χρώμα δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε; Αν το χρώμα είναι όντως πορτοκαλί τότε δεν είναι του 2010; 
Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά που σας παιδεύω!!! Εκτός του ότι είμαι άσχετη, δεν μπορώ και να το πιάσω το αναθεματισμένο  !!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Λογικα Ναι...

Μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο με την ηλικια του.

Απολαυσε τις τρελες που θα κανει...

Βαλτου μπολικα παιχνιδια και αφησε το να ηρεμησει...

----------


## mitsman

> Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά που σας παιδεύω!!! Εκτός του ότι είμαι άσχετη, δεν μπορώ και να το πιάσω το αναθεματισμένο  !!!


Κανενα δεν παιδευεις... μας αρεσει... Οποιος μπορει βοηθαει οπου μπορει.... ΜΟΝΟ αν θελει! ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν γινεται με το ζορι!

Κατσε διπλα του και προσπαθησε να παρατηρησεις τι γραφει... μην το πιασεις!!!

----------


## zack27

και πολυ μικρο να μην ειναι το πουλακι με υπομονη και επιμονη θα μπορεσεις να καταφερεις πραγματα.Σιγουρα πολλες φορες ειναι πιο δυσκολο οταν το πουλακι δεν ειναι πολυ μικρο σε ηλικια!!!αλλα υπαρχουν πολλες περιπτωσεις που η εξημερωση φτανει σε πολυ καλα επιπεδα!!!Αν το πουλακι ειναι πιο μικρο σε ηλικια ενταξει ειναι πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα αλλα οπως και να χει αξιζει να προσπαθησεις γιατι η χαρα που θα παρεις θα ειναι απιστευτη!!!

----------


## katerina1979

Λοιπόν παιδιά σήμερα είχε κάτσει σε βολικό σημείο, έβαλα και τα γυαλιά μου (καθότι γκαβή με αστιγματισμό) και τελικά είδα ότι το νούμερο είναι 09. Άρα είναι 2 χρονών; Μεγάλο είναι τελικά  :sad: ... 
Περίεργο πάντως, το χρώμα είναι πορτοκαλί και η χρονολογία 2009;

----------


## katerina1979

Μήπως είναι ανοιχτού τύπου;

----------


## mitsman

Οχι δεν ειναι ανοιχτου τυπου Κατερινα!!
εχει καπου καποια εγκοπη??? Δεν εχει!!!
Ειναι κλειστου τυπου... και ειναι σιγουρα 2 χρονων!!! οσο και να ειναι, κουκλι ειναι!!!

----------


## katerina1979

> Οχι δεν ειναι ανοιχτου τυπου Κατερινα!!
> εχει καπου καποια εγκοπη??? Δεν εχει!!!
> Ειναι κλειστου τυπου... και ειναι σιγουρα 2 χρονων!!! οσο και να ειναι, κουκλι ειναι!!!


Όντως δεν έχει εγκοπή. Αλλά ρε γ...το το χρώμα του 2009 είναι βιολετί!! Κι αυτό σίγουρα δεν είναι βιολετί.   :Confused0007:

----------


## mitsman

Τοοοιιιινκ.............................
χα χα χα χα χα
Ναι, δικιο εχεις!!!!
Εισαι σιγουρη για αυτο που διαβασες???? καπου ειχε ξανααναφερθει κατι τετοιο....
η Πωλινα μας αν δεν κανω λαθος! Μαλλον πρεπει να εμπιστευτεις αυτο που γραφει το δαχτυλιδι!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

οταν σας ελεγα εγω οτι γραφει 09, με κοροιδευατε  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

συνομηλικο με το δικο μου ειναι...

----------


## katerina1979

Γιώργο εσύ το πήρες πρόσφατα ή το έχεις πολύ καιρό. Το ότι είναι 2 χρονών είναι καλό ή κακό για την εξημέρωση; Η μόνη πρόοδος που έχουμε κάνει είναι ότι όταν βάζω το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί και μακριά από εκεί που κάθεται δεν το πιάνει πανικός όπως παλιά. Δεν πλησιάζει όμως.

----------


## zack27

Κατερινα παιζει ρολο και ο χαρακτηρας του πουλιομκαι το κατα ποσο ειναι δεκτικο!!!μπορει ενα πουλακι 2 χρονων να ειναι ανετο με την ανθρωπινη επαφη αλλα μπορει να ειναι και αγριμακι!!!το οτι δεν το πιανει πανικος οπως λες ειναι κατι θετικο!!!σιγα σιγα προχωραμε...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

21 Μαιου αγορασα το δικο μου και συμπεριφερεται ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ σαν το δικο σου μεχρις στιγμης...

----------


## katerina1979

> 21 Μαιου αγορασα το δικο μου και συμπεριφερεται ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ σαν το δικο σου μεχρις στιγμης...


Τουλάχιστον δεν είμαι μόνη...Ζηλεύω τόσο πολύ όλους όσους τα δικά τους είναι εξημερωμένα και τρώνε από το χέρι τους και βγαίνουν από το κλουβί τους και παίζουν  :sad:  ::  :Sad0121:

----------


## mitsman

> Τουλάχιστον δεν είμαι μόνη...Ζηλεύω τόσο πολύ όλους όσους τα δικά τους είναι εξημερωμένα και τρώνε από το χέρι τους και βγαίνουν από το κλουβί τους και παίζουν


 Δεν εχεις τιποτα αλλο να κανεις απο το να δειξεις υπομονη, επιμονη μα πανω απο ολα αγαπη και σιγουρα θα τα καταφερεις και εσυ με το φιλαρακι σου!!!!!

----------


## zack27

οπως σου ειπε και ο Δημητρης αγαπηπανω απο ολα !!!!το καταλαβαινουν αυτα...ετσι πιστευω τουλαχιστον!!!υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που εχουν παρει πουλι αγριμακι και το κανανε αρνακι!!!υπομονη και επιμονη!!!!σταθερα βηματα!!!

----------


## katerina1979

Παιδιά έχω υπέροχα νέα!! Χθες έγινε το θαύμα!! Ο Τζιτζιφρίγκος μου έφαγε από το χέρι μου κεχρί και μάλιστα το χέρι το είχα βάλει μέσα στο κλουβί!!!  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011: 


Η συγκίνηση ήταν απίστευτη!!!

Να σας πω πως έγινε λοιπόν αυτό το θάυμα: τον είχα πάρει μαζί στις διακοπές και την πρώτη μέρα του έβαλα το τσαμπί στο κλουβί να το φάει μόνος του. Μετά από 2 μέρες, αφού το έφαγε, έβαλα το χέρι μέσα μαζί με το κεχρί και το κράταγα σταθερά αλλά δεν ερχόταν. Έβγαζα το χέρι έξω κρατώντας το τσαμπί αλλά πάλι δεν ερχόταν. Τότε δεν του το άφηνα καθόλου το κεχρί μέσα. Μετά από 2-3 μέρες έκανα ακριβώς το ίδιο. Το έκανα αυτό 3-4 φορές μέρα παρά μέρα και χθες αμέσως μόλις έβαλα το χέρι μου μέσα, ήρθε σιγά σιγά και άρχισε να τρώει (αφού πρώτα το περιεργάστηκε)!!!

----------


## katerina1979

Θα προσπαθώ να το κάνω αυτό κάθε μέρα για να το συνηθίσει. Μακάρι να ξαναπετύχει!

----------


## katerina1979

Τώρα επόμενο βήμα είναι να ανέβει στο δάχτυλό μου και θα είμαι πανευτυχής!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Μπράβο, Κατερινιώ!!! Να τον αφήσεις έτσι λίγες μέρες...να έρχεται να τρώει από το χέρι σου!!! Όχι μόνο κεχρί... δώσε του σιγά σιγά και απλή τροφή, δεν ξέρω αν για τα αγαποπουλάκια είναι λιχουδιά οι ηλιόσποροι...αν ήταν δώσε του και τέτοιους!!! Θα σε συνηθίσει σιγά σιγά και θα δεις θα ακουμπάει στο δάχτυλο σου για να στηρίζεται να τρώει!!! Μπράβο σαςςςςςςςςςςςςςς 
*

----------


## Athina

Μπράβο σου Κατερίνα.Είμαστε στην ίδια κατάσταση.Και εγώ προσπαθώ να εξημερώσω 2 κοκατίλ!!!Άντε με το καλό να ξανανέβει στο χέρι και να αρχίσεις να του δίνεις και τα πρώτα του χάδια!!!

----------


## katerina1979

> Άντε με το καλό να ξανανέβει στο χέρι


Αθηνά δεν ανέβηκε ακόμα στο χέρι μου για να φάει  :sad: . Απλά πλησίασε από το κλαδί που καθόταν. Ανυπομονώ να ανέβει κάποια στιγμή!

----------


## zack27

σιγα σιγα θα γινει!!!!περιμενουμε και φωτο με τα ντοκουμεντα!!! χαχα

----------


## katerina1979

> *δώσε του σιγά σιγά και απλή τροφή, δεν ξέρω αν για τα αγαποπουλάκια είναι λιχουδιά οι ηλιόσποροι...αν ήταν δώσε του και τέτοιους!!!  
> *


Να σε ρωτήσω Γιάννη, τον ηλιόσπορο τον δίνεις ένα ένα σποράκι με το χέρι; Φαντάζομαι καθαρισμένο; Και πως θα πλησιάσει χωρίς να φοβάται; Το κεχρί που είναι ολόκληρο τσαμπί έχει και μια απόσταση από το χέρι που το κρατάει, ενώ το σποράκι...δεν είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι καθαρισμένος.Βάζεις αρκετά σποράκια στην παλάμη και περιμένεις να πλησιάσει να πάρει.

----------


## vas

κατερίνα δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους αλλά όταν εγω είδα το δικό μου να παίρνει τον ηλιόσπορο,να τον καθαρίζει,και μετά να τον τρώει κατενθουσιάστηκα(χαζομαμα:  Ρ)

----------


## katerina1979

> κατερίνα δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους αλλά όταν εγω είδα το δικό μου να παίρνει τον ηλιόσπορο,να τον καθαρίζει,και μετά να τον τρώει κατενθουσιάστηκα(χαζομαμα:  Ρ)


Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο που μπορούν και το κάνουν αυτό!! Βέβαια το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ακόμα δεν είναι εξοικειωμένος 100% με το χέρι μου και μου φαίνεται απίθανο να το πλησιάσει τόσο πολύ για να πιάσει τον ηλιόσπορο.

----------


## vas

απλως κοιτα τη σχεση σας οταν πρωτομπηκες στο φορουμ και τωρα,τιποτα δεν ειναι απιθανο :Happy:

----------


## katerina1979

Έχεις δίκιο...ούτε εγώ το φανταζόμουν ότι θα κάναμε τόση πρόοδο!!  ::

----------


## zack27

ακριβως αυτο κανατε προοδο!!!αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο!!!!
τωρα χτιζεις την εμπιστοσυνη μεταξυ σας!!!!μην ανησυχεις ολα θα πανε καλα!!!

----------


## katerina1979

Λοιπόν, του έβαλα ηλιόσπορο και όντως τον τσάκισε αλλά όχι από το χέρι μου. Ακόμα το φοβάται μου φαίνεται, δεν το πολυπλησιάζει. Σκέφτηκα να του κάνω το ίδιο κόλπο με το κεχρί, δλδ να του βάλω ηλιόσπορους σε ένα μπολάκι 2-3 φορές για να δω ότι του αρέσουν και μετά να προσπαθήσω στη χούφτα μου. Ελπίζω να πετύχει.

----------

